# Der Hollywood Filme Haupthandlung/Klischees Thread



## Hänschen (16. August 2014)

Ich habe anfangs mit Kauf-DVD und dann mit Lovefilm sehr viele Filme angeguckt und mir fiel auf dass sich gewisse Inhalte in den Filmen wiederholen und nur die Darsteller und das Setting änderte sich.

Um einen Überblick zu bekommen dachte ich mir ich rufe einen kleinen Thread ins Leben der diese Themen ein wenig auflistet.


Ich fange an mit dem scheinbar sehr beliebten "Rache" Thema: Fieslinge tun dem Helden oder seinen Freunden etwas sehr schlimmes an sodass man Rache nehmen muss, das wird dann zB. durch Besorgen von Waffen oder gleich einer ganzen Armee erledigt.


Nur zu, schreibt was euch zu den Filmhandlungen einfällt !


----------



## Goyoma (16. August 2014)

Actionfilm:

Die bekannten Ein-oderZwei-Mann-Armeen die alles niederschießen was ihnen in den Weg kommt und am Ende halbe Städte zerstört haben nur um eine einzige Person zu retten oder zu befreien.



Darin enthalten zudem: Waffen Magazine für Sturmgewehre die scheinbar anstatt 30 Schuss - 250 om Magazin haben denn die Typen schießen und schießen und schießen.. nur Nachladen sehe ich Sie nie


----------



## robbe (16. August 2014)

Liebeskomödie/Liebesfilm:

Zwei (meistens) sehr unterschiedliche Menschen finden zusammen und haben ein tolle Zeit. Irgendwann macht einer von den beiden was dummes oder irgendwas aus der Vergangenheit wird aufgedeckt und es kracht ordentlich. 
Natürlich können sie dann aber doch nicht ohne einander, verzeihen sich, kommen wieder zusammen und sind für immer glücklich.

Läuft fast immer so ab, mal mit kleineren Veränderungen und manchmal wiederholt sich der ganze Ablauf im Film auch mehrere Male.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

hollywood film (kann jedes Genre treffen):
Inhalt und Story - egal - meisst sehr dünn
das ganze wird angereichert mit:
-familien tauglicher action
-ein paar möchtegern coole sprüche
-eine attraktive tussi
-love story
-und zum schluss ist alles supi


----------



## Hänschen (21. August 2014)

Hier ist noch eins:

Die Robocop Story  ... seit unzähligen Jahren immer wieder erzählt


----------



## ich558 (28. August 2014)

Wenn die Hauptperson verletzt am Boden liegt die Augen geschlossen hat Kamera zoomt nah heran während alle geschockt herumstehen und gaaanz überraschend derjenige plötzlich die Augen wieder öffnet.

Oder:

Gegner sind mit einem Faustschlag scheinbar tot und der / die Helden werden durch eine Explosion in unmittelbarer Nähe durch die Luft geschleudert aber stehen auf als war das nur ein Furz gewesen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. August 2014)

Held trifft auf Fiesling.
Held verliert die erste Begegnung.
Held tut sich mit jemandem zusammen.
Held und dieser Jemand trainieren für den Rückkampf und erleben dabei Abenteuer.
Held verliebt sich während dessen in jemanden.
Held fordert den Fiesling erneut zum Kampf auf.
Held gewinnt und kriegt das Mädel.


Irgendwie kommen mir 50% aller heutigen Blockbuster so vor.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. August 2014)

Sehr geile Idee dieser Thread.
Zu dem Thema kann ich allen den YT Kanal "CinemaSins" empfehlen


----------



## Hänschen (29. August 2014)

Die oberste Schutzbehörde der Welt wird mal wieder infiltriert/unterwandert, der Boss angegriffen und er verteidigt sich mit Super-Equipment ...


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2014)

Rache und Selbstjustiz sind beliebt Themen in US Filmen.
Vor allem der Kampf Mann gegen Mann am Ende ist dann immer wichtig.
Dafür haben sie bei Star Trek die Borg Königin eingeführt die eigentlich überflüssig ist aber ohne sie hätte es keinen Kampf "Borg Queen gegen Picard" gegeben.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Rache und Selbstjustiz sind beliebt Themen in US Filmen.
> Vor allem der Kampf Mann gegen Mann am Ende ist dann immer wichtig.
> Dafür haben sie bei Star Trek die Borg Königin eingeführt die eigentlich überflüssig ist aber ohne sie hätte es keinen Kampf "Borg Queen gegen Picard" gegeben.


 Das geht ja noch, viel, viel viel, extrem viel, sehr viel, ultimativ viel schlimmer ist die Sache in den neuen Star-Trek-Filmen mit Uhura + Spock und Simon Pegg als hibbeliger Technikclown. 

Hauptsache kein Film ohne blumige Liebesgeschichte und herumtorkelnden Pseudo-Witzbold.


----------

